# Nissan Maxima - 92 Equipment



## sxy92max (Jul 8, 2004)

I have recently purchased a new maxima and have parts from my 92 that I wish to get rid of. These are a few of the items I have:

I have pictures to everything listed below at the following link: http://www.snapfish.com/share/p=867241093331215670/l=32224212/otsc=SYE/otsi=SALB :wavey: (Pics correspond to letter)

1~ Set of 4 Polished Aluminum 16' rims with Bridgestone Potenza RE 950' s (225 50 16)
2~ STILLEN Strut Tower Support Brace - *SOLD*
C~ Mini Mask for hood (89-94)
D~ Black Out headlight covers (89-94) - *SOLD*
E~ Cooling Fan
*
STEREO EQUIPMENT*:nopity:

G*JVC KD-LH2000 Head Unit that plays MP3's & Cd's, 4.5 volt RCA output, Subwoofer control & 2 Sets of RCA's, remote, cd changer controls for changer listed below, very colorful display
H*JVC CH-X99 12 Disk CD Changer with FM Modulator & Remote - With Manuel
~The above can be purchased either seperate or as a package

*AMPS*
I*Rockford Fosgate Punch 200A4 - 25 x 4 Rms, With Manuel
J*MTX RT 2100X - 50 x 2 Rms or Bridged 200 x 1 Rms, With manuel & Original Box
K*Sherwood - 50 x 4 Rms or 125 x 2 Rms
L*Road Star - 60 x 4 
M*Kenphon - 4 Channel

*EQUALIZER*
N*Sherwood 7 Band - RCA Control for Front & Rear & Sub 

*SPEAKERS*
O*Blaupunkt Overdrive 6x9 Full range Speakers - 75 + 75 Watts RMS per speaker, grills included 
P*Kicker R25 1.25" Silk Dome Tweeter & Crossover - 150 Watts Peak, Original box & hardware included
Q*Infinity Kappa 4" Mid Range - Grills Included

*CAPACITOR*
R*Lighting Audio - 1.0 Farred

*FUSE BLOCK*
S*Rockford Fosgate 4 Amp Fuse Distribution Block

*CROSSOVERS*
T*Polk Crossover for Tweeter & Woofer
U*Kicker TWX454 Crossover at 4500HZ

*OTHER COMPONENTS*:jump: 
V*Bass Blockers
W*Rockford Fosgate Fuse holder
X*RCA Cables
X*RCA "Y" Splitter
Y*RCA Noise Filters
Y*Power Noise Filters
Z*MTX 12" Subwoofer Box (Sealed) with Grill
ZZ*Prestige Radio with removable face and casset
ZZZ*Silver Racing pedals (Automatic)
ZZZZ*Antenna Cable for After market radio

Feel free to email me at [email protected] if you are interested in any of this equipment or have questions. Thanks. :mardi: :wavey:


----------



## Meaux (Jul 25, 2004)

Got any pictures, or prices?


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

i would also like to see pics and prices , where are you located?


----------



## sxy92max (Jul 8, 2004)

Now with Pictures of the rims


----------



## sxy92max (Jul 8, 2004)

Still looking for a buyer


----------



## spm588 (Aug 20, 2004)

how much r u looking for the tires and rims.


----------



## furious max (Mar 4, 2004)

how much for the amps and the 12's. how many watts are the amps.


----------



## sxy92max (Jul 8, 2004)

Now updated with picutres....just email me at [email protected] so i can send out a link. Thank you


----------

